# Cauldron Texture and Repaint



## Spider Rider

I repainted and added rust to my witches' cauldron. Kudos to dave the dead for his oatmeal and sand technique for adding rust to a project. Here is a link to a before pic, flat black painted plastic.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=192&pictureid=2253

After rust and repaint









Here is a video of it nearly finished.





The order of painting was black, orange textured, brown textured, purplish brown (accidental mix of red,brown, drab green and black that turned purple. I thought it looked "witchy"). Gray dry brush, flat black dry brush to make the orange less orangey and then flat black areas spritzed with a water spray bottle to add runs to make it look like it's leaking at the seams. I applied the middle blotches with a sponge.

To get textured paint I just added sand and oatmeal in it like dave the dead, did.


----------



## dave the dead

Oooohhhh! Crusty! Excellent painting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, someone spilled green goo all over your lovely cauldron!


----------



## Spider Rider

Shhhh, Rodentia is very sensitive about her cooking! My next idea is to have one of the rats popping it's head out of the goo and he's wearing goggles. And thanks dave the dead, it means alot to me coming from you.


----------



## DarkLore

Spider Rider said:


> Shhhh, Rodentia is very sensitive about her cooking! My next idea is to have one of the rats popping it's head out of the goo and he's wearing goggles. And thanks dave the dead, it means alot to me coming from you.


I love the rat idea...especially the goggles. Make it happen captn.


----------



## Dixie

Wow SR, that is one hella difference from last year to this year. One of those things that you think looks perfect, well, until you see the improved version, and its just spectacular now! I adore using sand in my paint, and Dave turned me onto the oatmeal too, it's awesome!


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks evil ones. This is my Halloween, Dixie for the next couple of years. Fixing up what I already have since I've run out of space and money. And yes sand and oatmeal, AWESOME.


----------



## Eeeekim

That look so bleeeeping good.


----------



## psyko99

It's an amazing transformation Spider Rider. Awesome job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's a great rust job. Excellent.


----------



## rpick3488

Looks great! Could you tell me how you went about making the cauldron itself?


----------



## Spider Rider

The witch and cauldron are built from plans on http://scarefx.com/project_witch.html
It is a plastic 55 gallon drun with the top cut off. I got a used one free from the Kikkoman soy sauce factory here in Folsom.


----------



## gypsichic

<standing on chair & clapping> just what I was looking for! great job!!


----------



## jdubbya

Is there a link to any tutorial on the oatmeal/sand painting technique? My cauldron looks like yours used to. I never aged it and it needs to be totally re-worked for next year, including new rivets and paint. I really like this a lot!


----------



## Bethene

wow,,that looks so great`- I had used Dave's method on a smaller cauldron but isn't as nice as yours,... may have to redo mine once again!


----------



## Spider Rider

Hey jdubbya-Here's dave the dead's cauldron transformation.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10525&highlight=oatmeal

Thanks Bethene, I am starting over too! building a giant cauldron using a beach ball and fiberglass to make a traditional, yet giant cauldron. (The same size and technique I used to make the spider body with a few modifications.)


----------



## Drago

Great refinish on it! btw when are we going to see a redo on that car?


----------



## Spider Rider

A long sad story on the car but it is still being written. I have a Z for the street while I build the race car - albeit at a snails pace.


----------



## jdubbya

Spider Rider said:


> Hey jdubbya-Here's dave the dead's cauldron transformation.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10525&highlight=oatmeal


Thanks SR! Appreciate it!


----------



## Rahnefan

Crusty indeed! You should be proud of that.


----------



## GOT

Anyone know how long the oatmeal paint survives? Sounds risky with critters lurking in the attic or even just mold.


----------



## Jaybo

GOT said:


> Anyone know how long the oatmeal paint survives? Sounds risky with critters lurking in the attic or even just mold.


Not sure how long oatmeal will last, but you can use saw dust and wood shavings instead of oatmeal. If it's the rust texture you are working at, you can also cover the piece with concrete patch. Mix the wood shavings into the patch and use a stick to make the patch surface rough.


----------

